

Tablet front webcam finally allows mid-air typing. Minority report, here we are. - SchizoDuckie
http://www.dvice.com/2013-3-1/invisible-keyboard-concept-could-end-cramped-typing-tablets

======
drakeandrews
Assuming they could port this to android and it worked, I'd buy it in a
heartbeat.

